# "Just a Numbers Game Bro" Theory is Actually Somewhat Legit...



## Morpheus (Sep 28, 2020)

I wanted to make this thread because I wanted to know if anyone else here has had success getting decent to hot girls despite being below average to average. I realize if you're legitimately ugly (which isn't the vast majority of this board btw) this might not apply.

Look, I know at the end of the day looks is the most important thing in determining attraction and resulting sexual/romantic success. And hypergamy is obviously real more specifically for online dating apps and being able to get sex easily irl. No doubt about it, and I'm still going to get bimax/Taban eye area overhaul next year to make my life easier and make my happier. But I've gotten enough girls out of my league so far to see that it's actually not AS impossible as you would think to find exceptions to the black pill. In the last 2 years since my breakup I've had sex/hooked up with girls ranging from my looksmatch to maybe PSL 5.5, and more importantly all 5 girls I've been in a relationship with/been extensively talking to and hooking up with (but with no relationship label) have been at least PSL 5 and I'm around PSL 3.75, 5'9, with a good body. I'm about to graduate from a very good school too and I'm charismatic so I guess those halo me a little bit but at the end of the day I'm still slightly below average in appearance due to my poor eye area and recessed jaws.

The girl I went on a dinner date with this past weekend (from hinge) was a lot hotter in person and I thought it was pretty awkward because she just didn't initiate much convo, and it was quiet at points with me having to carry the conversation most of the time. So I thought for sure she just wasn't attracted to me and we wouldn't talk again. But surprisingly she texted me after the date saying she had a lot of fun and wants to meet up again this week. And later this week I might actually have 2 more dates, one with a super nerdy but really cute girl playing mini golf and one with this girl at her campus apartment who's maybe like 10 pounds away from being really hot but she still has a nice body and her face is decent. We're just hooking up though. I don't want to date her but she'd be a good FWB.

And it's not like I'm really even approaching either. I never cold approach outside of bar/concert situations and even there I only do it if it's a natural interaction. I mainly just use tinder, hinge, and get to know mutual friends. I don't get a shit ton of matches or anything on dating apps but even if I'm getting just a few matches a day between both apps that's a decent number of options in a week and if I can get the number/snap from let's say 3 out of every 10 girls I message, I'm doing alright. 

For those of you who have actually legitimately put in effort, what are your experiences with this? I'm curious.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 28, 2020)

homie wrote out the entire holy bible


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Sep 28, 2020)

Dn read all but ofc trying more means more results. 

Actions and personality DO matter

Looks matter and are the main thing but if you're average with super nt features it's pretty good. 
Personality isn't something you can just change by flipping a switch. You need to be a certain way and it's really hard to fake, you need to grow into it or be born with it. 

If you're ugly then no nt is going to save you. 

Red pill works at around 4 to 6 psl. Above or below it's just looks.


----------



## St. Wristcel (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice to see HegelIan length philosophy being distributed on Looksmax.


----------



## some1h0peless (Sep 28, 2020)

Spoiler



jk OP is a slayer! Congrats bro


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 28, 2020)

I had decent results with cold approaching.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 28, 2020)

If you're getting laid with 5.5 PSL girls then you are not 3.75 PSL. And you're getting dates from dating apps...


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Morpheus (Sep 28, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> View attachment 698966


Don't act like you honestly have anything better to do bro.


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Sep 28, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Don't act like you honestly have anything better to do bro.


Currently taking a break from studying to scroll through .me after a date I had with a classmate


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 28, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> Currently taking a break from studying to scroll through .me after a date I had with a classmate


Actually also taking a break from studying for an exam tonight. Not at all prepared lol. I kinda stopped giving a fuck after I secured a job post grad but I gotta turn it around.


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Sep 28, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Actually also taking a break from studying for an exam tonight. Not at all prepared lol. I kinda stopped giving a fuck after I secured a job post grad but I gotta turn it around.


Best of luck, my exams aren’t for another 2 years but I just like starting study early so I don’t have any stress when sitting them. My first reply was all in good fun, hope your study pays off bro


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 28, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> Best of luck, my exams aren’t for another 2 years but I just like starting study early so I don’t have any stress when sitting them. My first reply was all in good fun, hope your study pays off bro


Oh shit. Good luck to you too bro. Is it med/grad school related exams?


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 28, 2020)

In my experience if I had to put in efforts the date usually went no where. All my success with women came as naturally as breathing the air. So number game might be legit but I don’t really want to try it.


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Sep 28, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Oh shit. Good luck to you too bro. Is it med/grad school related exams?


Nah it’s my countries version of high schools exams you take for leaving school and you get a certain amount of points based off the percentage range your results for each exam fall into and to get into high paying degrees you need a shit ton of points so I’m just starting the grind early


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Sep 28, 2020)

Didnt read followed your advice and decided to leave the basement yesterday and got cucked in a party lol


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Sep 28, 2020)

But theres some truth to these as the only girl ive been with was kinda mentally ill and she did not find the typical chads good looking. There are some girls that have types tbh but are difficult to find


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 28, 2020)

where's the tldr?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 28, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I'm around PSL 3.75, 5'9, with a good body.


whom decided your face is 3.75 PSL???
Good body is rare, wel done.

Still overall.
50 percentile face
and
99 percentile body

OVERALL
Still makes you in appearance: 66 percentile.
Not bad. high tier normie overall ranges.

Add in extraversion maxxed. And you are competeing with Chadlites.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 28, 2020)

OP is actually right. This is the most important part of "game" quite frankly. The more times you try, the more that small chance of success goes in your favor.


----------



## Warlow (Sep 28, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> If you're getting laid with 5.5 PSL girls then you are not 3.75 PSL. And you're getting dates from dating apps...


fucking black and white mentality back it again, you need to realize that there are many exceptions to the rule, the blackpill doesn't always hold up. What you said indicates you to me you have limited experience with women in general, being nt actually matters dipshit


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes it is just a numbers game 

A numbers game where top 10% win


----------



## Warlow (Sep 28, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> whom decided your face is 3.75 PSL???
> Good body is rare, wel done.
> 
> Still overall.
> ...


with those stats he could mog a great chunk of the population, chadelites are even becoming a rare sight nowadays, replaced by skinnyfat, beardfrauding sub 5's.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 28, 2020)

Numbers game has nothing to do with online dating. Everyone is playing numbers game there, its the default gamemode.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> fucking black and white mentality back it again, you need to realize that there are many exceptions to the rule, the blackpill doesn't always hold up. What you said indicates you to me you have limited experience with women in general, being nt actually matters dipshit


nigga if you are even matching 5.5PSL girls on tinder , let alone having them agree to date you. theres no way you are 3.75psl. online dating = 100% looks.


----------



## Warlow (Sep 28, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> nigga if you are even matching 5.5PSL girls on tinder , let alone having them agree to date you. theres no way you are 3.75psl. online dating = 100% looks.


nigga he has a top tier body, it's not out of the realm of possibility for him to get matches if he used nt pics, i wouldn't be suprised if he got a decent sample of quality matches


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> nigga he has a top tier body, it's not out of the realm of possibility for him to get matches if he used nt pics, i wouldn't be suprised if he got a decent sample of quality matches



FACE


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> nigga he has a top tier body, it's not out of the realm of possibility for him to get matches if he used nt pics, i wouldn't be suprised if he got a decent sample of quality matches


hes not 3.75psl. i think he never posted face here if im right but you could see he was quite decent looking. any yeah body does add into attractiveness.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> nigga he has a top tier body, it's not out of the realm of possibility for him to get matches if he used nt pics, i wouldn't be suprised if he got a decent sample of quality matches


It’s not top tier bro but it’s pretty good. And yeah I have pics of me actually doing shit. 

People underestimate how fat/skinny fat most dudes are. A good shirtless pic helped me.


----------



## Warlow (Sep 28, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> hes not 3.75psl. i think he never posted face here if im right but you could see he was quite decent looking. any yeah body does add into attractiveness.


great body with psl 3.75 face= 4.25 maybe 4.5 psl if you want to be lenient. So if you're taking account everything as a whole i would agree he isn't psl 3.75.


----------



## Warlow (Sep 28, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> It’s not top tier bro but it’s pretty good. And yeah I have pics of me actually doing shit.
> 
> People underestimate how fat/skinny fat most dudes are. A good shirtless pic helped me.


you have an adonis belt, with good clavicles, and a solid v-taper, your body is very much above average bro


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 28, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> It’s not top tier bro but it’s pretty good. And yeah I have pics of me actually doing shit.
> 
> People underestimate how fat/skinny fat most dudes are. A good shirtless pic helped me.


unless you have shit tier eyes or are norwood 3, you are not 3.75psl lmao.


----------



## lasthope (Sep 28, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> It’s not top tier bro but it’s pretty good. And yeah I have pics of me actually doing shit.
> 
> People underestimate how fat/skinny fat most dudes are. A good shirtless pic helped me.


lol with this body you are never a 3.75 psl 
Did you used this picture on tinder?
Can you pm face pics?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> you have an adonis belt, with good clavicles, and a solid v-taper, your body is very much above average bro



Cope. Average.


----------



## Warlow (Sep 28, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Cope. Average.


 you are one dumb motherfucker ngl

muh if it isn't seid or laid it's average, why's looksmax becoming more populated with you low iq rats?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> you are one dumb motherfucker ngl
> 
> muh if it isn't seid or laid it's average, why's looksmax becoming more populated with you low iq rats?



He has an average physique. Achievable in 4 months natural + he is a manlet at 5'9.

Jfl, I joined before you.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 28, 2020)

GAME only works to help you not screw it up for a girl that's already attracted or at least doesn't find you repulsive. However, because of online dating women have so many options unless she thinks highly of you she wouldn't give you a chance. In our parents' generation it was different as women's perceptions of options were limited.


----------



## LooksmaxDon1 (Sep 28, 2020)

Strong game my homie 👊


----------



## Warlow (Sep 28, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> He has an average physique. Achievable in 4 months natural + he is a manlet at 5'9.
> 
> Jfl, I joined before you.


ofc it's achievable natty, the point is the average male body is not like his at all in the slightest.



average male bodies from young to middle-aged. And on here longer than me and still lower iq, brutal


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> ofc it's achievable natty, the point is the average male body is not like his at all in the slightest.
> View attachment 699207
> average male bodies from young to middle-aged. And on here longer than me and still lower iq, brutal



Who cares about IQ when it's all about the FACE? The point I'm making is his FACE is definitely at least 4.5PSL or he wouldn't be matching with high tier beckies on dating apps. His frame, body and height are not good enough to halo him to the point it would increase his match rates. It's his FACE. Getting dates on these apps is all about the FACE.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 28, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> He has an average physique. Achievable in 4 months natural + he is a manlet at 5'9.
> 
> Jfl, I joined before you.


You’re spot on, I actually did achieve it in like 4-5 months natty lol. Technically been lifting longer but COVID fucked everything up so I lost everything and had to rebuild. Long way to go. My core needs a lot more work so my abs show more and my shoulders/arms/legs are still pretty small. 

Surprisingly I’ve never had much of an issue being 5’9. At least with girls anyways, because I’d love to be taller for athletic purposes and just feeling better. Obviously I’m sure it limits my options and it’d be easier being tall, but no girl has ever asked me for my height in the messages or had a problem with it after meeting in person.



EverythingMattersCel said:


> Who cares about IQ when it's all about the FACE? The point I'm making is his FACE is definitely at least 4.5PSL or he wouldn't be matching with high tier beckies on dating apps. His frame, body and height are not good enough to halo him to the point it would increase his match rates. It's his FACE. Getting dates on these apps is all about the FACE.


Eh, idk my match rate went up a decent amount after putting up the shirtless pic. Also on hinge my shirtless pic is always the one girls like. If you’re unfamiliar with it you like one of the person’s pics to try to match. I think you’re underestimating how lazy and out of shape most people are. That’s why I always say the baseline looksmax you should always do is gym. It increases sexual appeal. 

Of course face is extremely important, but like I said there are so, so many options that by the laws of statistics you’re bound to run into exceptions on these apps. And in person obviously it’s easier because you’re more than just a few 2D images and girls are a little less picky irl.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 28, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> He has an average physique. Achievable in 4 months natural + he is a manlet at 5'9.
> 
> Jfl, I joined before you.


I went to a spa last week.
I can assure you, most men are not looking like that. Most are skinny fat, or just fat-fat.


----------



## Warlow (Sep 28, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Who cares about IQ when it's all about the FACE? The point I'm making is his FACE is definitely at least 4.5PSL or he wouldn't be matching with high tier beckies on dating apps. His frame, body and height are not good enough to halo him to the point it would increase his match rates. It's his FACE. Getting dates on these apps is all about the FACE.


It's all about this, it's all about that, shut the fuck up already. It's about everything and what you bring as a whole; have you seen astrosky's face: 6 PSL. Then look at his estrogenic body and he drops to a 5.5 PSL, i'm done arguing with you, you really are dumb as shit my nigga


----------



## Subhuman trash (Sep 28, 2020)

nice brag


----------



## Subhuman trash (Sep 28, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> Currently taking a break from studying to scroll through .me after a date I had with a classmate


moggs me


----------



## jewelsandtools (Sep 28, 2020)

Tbh i've seen guys of all races date girls, all they did was grind them down and constantly hit on them for like 6 months and its possible tbh

Especially for white girls, if ur in their social circle and you hit on them for long enough u can date ur looksmatch (or above) even if ur ethnic.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Sep 28, 2020)

JUST LIVE IN THE WEST BRO


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 29, 2020)

In England that is a 95th percentile body, cope if you think most guys have the discipline to sustain that low bf%

Body > Face for Tinder game

Face > Body for pretty much anything else

Face + Body > Face

I don't know why this is complicated for some for you, and i'm a greyboi


----------

